# Ouch Ouch! Muskie #5 Hooks HURT!



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, we both forgot our BOGA grips, so I held his rod while he tried to gill the fish. The fish went crazy, buried the hook in his hand, and then began thrashing. Talk about pain! I had to use my hook cutters to cut the muskie free, then we went to the hospital.


----------



## ovlo (Jul 3, 2007)

ouch I have been worried about that myself. only got 4 this year but it can get wild with a big one. hope your bud came out ok


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Reef Runner hooks got me twice once in 2005 and once in 2006, both times had to go to ER. Sucked ass, in 2005 I was 14 miles out off the sandbar and had a awesome ride back in 4 footers, then 45 minutes back to edgewater then 30 minutes to my house then another 15 to the hospital, I had that hook stuck in me for 4 hours, in 2006 we where only 2 miles from the ramp and it was calm and we where only 2 fish from our limit so that time wasn't so bad, I was in and out in 1 hour from the time I got hooked. The first time we just boxed our first eye which made it worse, we tugged and pulled and tried the hook remover trick but didn't want to budge. It happens to all of us man, probably not the first time won't be the last. LOL


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Damn crankbaits ! I was able to get this one out manually, wasn't easy though. That was the first and hopefully last crank I get impaled with. I've had a couple of stinger trebles buried in my fingers also. Definitely not an ejoyable thing to experience.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Reef Runner hooks got me twice once in 2005 and once in 2006


i hate reefrunners.they've got to have the sharpest hooks going
i've had my share of them buried in my fingers/hands/arms/legs,including a complete pass through on one occasion.at least it was an easy removal by just cutting the barb and backing it out.generally i have to rip them out the way they went in..............ouch!!!but i don't like wasting time,so i do my own on water surgery 
maybe that's why i don't chase muskies now.those hooks are way big,and would hurt lots worse with my removal technique

ps.............ever try removing trebles buried in both hands at once?that was really fun while hanging upside down on the back of a moving boat on erie,LOL.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

No never done that but I was laying on the floor of this dude Lund Tyee sprawled out with a spoon as a depressor with fishing line around the hook and they tried yanking it out, both time the way the hook was stuck in me, i couldn't cut the bard or push it through it almost looked like the way the Muskie dude on this post got stuck. Not fun, My dad got it in the head once and in the leg, he had to go to ER both times too, his where both Rapala accidents..Your right though the Reef Runners are sharp, great hooks for walleyeing.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

DAMN!!! thats a big hook in a little finger HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

My Buddy Got A Shad Rap In His Finger After A Pike Went Nuts, When He Got It In The Canoe, About 25 Deep In The Boundary Waters, We Did Surgery With A Pair Of Needle Nose Plyers And A Multitool, Ironic Eneough I Didnt Feel A Thing, Hhaaha


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I have been hooked a few times but the last time was on a night walleye trip in the spring. I also tried the line thing to no avail and could not push it through. I ended up using a surgical blade to cut open a slot and was able to push the hook out. That was no fun at all. 

My dad always told a story of when he was snagging salmon on the Chagrin when it was legal. He had a fish on and this guy said he would net it and when he tried the hook came out got the guy in the eyelid. It was one of those treble hooks with the lead on it. That must have sucked.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks for the jinx guys. Last night I was taking off a small walleye, it popped the ripstick loose, the tension from the rod sends the treble right into the side of my middle finger (by the finger nail). I didn't even have to look at it, I knew right away. One hook on the treble was buried up to the shank. After several minutes I finally removed the treble from the split ring. Grabbed the pliers, turned the treble to the right, compressed it down, quick yank and out she came. The blood flowed good for a few minutes after the hook was removed. Nice and swelled up today.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Grabbed the pliers, turned the treble to the right, compressed it down, quick yank and out she came.


now that's how it's done 
but you're right.it does get a little bloddy 
at the hawgfest a few years ago,the wife got a #4 long shank buried in her palm between the first two fingers.mate had to push it through and clip the barb off.hurt me to watch.5 minutes and a cold beer later,she was back to jerkin' perch.them there west virginia hillbilly girls are tough


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

I guess if we are sharing horror stories I got nailed by the front hook of a DD taildancer last year one night off of kelly's in some water we probably shouldn't have gone out in. It was rolling solid 5-6s and like a couple idiots we went out for a quick night bite. Had three in the box quick and then all hell broke loose. My buddy was bringing one in and as I went to net it we hit a good wave and he stumbled back into the cutty. The rod doubled over just as I went to net it and the walleye came out of the water, shook, tossed the hook and it slingshotted straight in to my face. Buried on tine of the hook up to the hilt straight in to my chin. It was in so deep the other two tines were pressed tight again the skin. Talk about a miserable ride in to the ER. Every wave we hit dug in more, i couldn't even move my mouth because it was in so deep. I also learned from this adventure that McGruder Hospital may be the scariest place I have ever been in my life. Who needs a haunted houses in the fall when you can just go there


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Dang it man. I have been fishing for 28 years and I have never gotten a hook buried in me and I fish a LOT(except this summer since the baby is on the way). Oh yeah, knock on wood! 

Misfit, sounds like you stick yourself more than ya stick the fishes! ha ha! Just teasin.  

CG


----------

